
Ask HN: What steps to take when a user uploads child pornography to your startup - helpwithcontent
Hi HN,<p>I recently added profile pictures to a social network. Unfortunately, the target audience is quite immature and a large majority of the users uploaded NSFW content - mostly pornographic, some anime. Upon closer inspection, a tiny minority of users uploaded child pornography.<p>Does anyone have any experience with what steps should be taken when this happens? Which authorities should this be reported to? What kind of information should be supplied (server logs?).<p>For reference, US based startup, with users all around the world. Still figuring out what jurisdiction the particular offenders in this instance lie in.<p>Thanks
======
davelnewton
If you don't know what jurisdiction they're in, or if they're even in the US,
it'll be tough. The FBI and your local police would be my first steps. That
said, it'll be tough to provide much actionable info beyond IP address unless
you have a user verification process that leads to actual names and addresses.

------
garagol
I have no idea when it comes to legal, but I believe it would be wise to add a
disclaimer that users are solely responsible for the data uploaded, etc etc.

~~~
gus_massa
I remember a similar previous discussion but I can't find it. IRC it's not so
easy. If they don't make something, they can get in trouble in spite of the
disclaimers.

